# Rain and viz?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm guessing all the rain is gonna kill the viz? Any thoughts?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

marmidor said:


> I'm guessing all the rain is gonna kill the viz? Any thoughts?


You got that correct, All the flooding in the local rivers will be draining for a good part of a week IF it stops today. I heard some Snapper cheering and saying come on rain. I think NOAA has something to do with this rain during Snapper season.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh boy, is this going to turn into one of those "the government controls the weather" conspiracies?


----------

